# Looking for a cheap Car Stereo



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey all,

Anyone have a good cheap car stereo?

Or know where I can find one in the Toronto/Mississauga area?

Don't need anything special just CD and AM/FM. I had to buy a beater and the current Stereo is junk. Not looking to spend $$

Thanks


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Let me see. I might have a CD player here as parts. Like a in car square one. I can't remember as I got a bag of parts before.

Where are you located? Auto scrape yards would also be a good place to find stuff. I've been to one east of Markham Rd & Steeles Ave by about 2-4 streets AFTER you see the golf course on your left hand side (if coming east bound). They have a sign showing where they are as you get closer onto a private road. It is in a rural area and I remember on the left hand side across the auto scrap yard there were horses there. My dad has purchased from there twice before on two seperate occasions. It is a sizeable lot. YOu can find anything from batteries to rims to electronics there. Don't quote me on this part but IIRC therei s a return policy of 14 days or 7 days as my dad got some parts there before.


BTW if you have a tape cassette deck in the car already you can get a tape cassette adaptor to play any audio device with an audio out jack ie. mp3/cd player. YOu should be able to find those at liquidation places or ebay for cheap.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey thanks,

I will check that place out.


----------

